# Life Saver



## Nightwalker (2/2/16)

OK. I'm a fishbone plus junky. I ordered my bone from them over the weekend. Monday, after a quick call to confirm all was good. Boom. I'm sitting with my new, unopened, fishbone plus. Thanks to Shari and the VK team.


----------

